# Grind Off!! The video.



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Video now online. Not the most slick and polished thing ever to be made, but Im no filmmaker!

Watch in HD for the full coffee effect!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool job mate and thanks for the time and effort all weekend and after that you've put in,appreciated


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

My pleasure, really.. Coffee and cameras, can't get much better...well unless for the next one we do it all in a landrover!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a great video Tom. Thanks for producing it. Sterling job!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, taken all day to edit it together. Lucky its been raining so my wife didnt mind me cooped upstairs on my pc all day!!









My keepcup got a good debut workout today though!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If I didn't already give you one, PM me your address to receive a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup for your efforts!


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Good work! Shame my head was covering a large chunk of the latte art stuff. Sorry about that - didn't notice the camera there. Can't wait until the next event!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great video! Shame I couldn't be there... Next time! Excuse my ignorance but can someone tell me what the yellow laser sighted pistol is at 2.38 minutes in, is it a remote temperature sensor of some sort?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep, exactly that.

We did have a taser on hand to keep people under control, but didnt need it in the end! :-D


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Quality footage mate and well edited too, I'm famous! lol


----------



## mcgregor_dave (Nov 25, 2013)

Great video man! Really enjoyed watching it!


----------

